# Kill Thread for Fingers



## BOHO

well I dont know if I can contribute this year or not but would love to see some pics of kills this year. I know Mitchell will stack a few up as well as others. Anybody done any good yet? Our season doesnt open til Saturday here.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Pa. season starts sat Oct 1. really don't start seeing the bucks in my woods until the third week of oct.
Good luck to ya.


----------



## Kid's Pastor

I got out with my friend (long time finger shooter) for the last weekend of elk season here in Oregon. I just called (bum shoulder) and enjoyed being out in the woods. We came close three different times, but the wind busted us... Hopefully I can get out for the late season in mid November for deer.

It would be great to see pictures and maybe what bow set-up, arrows, broad-head, sight or bare bow, etc you were using. I always find it interesting to see what other finger-shooters are using.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BOHO

Sounds like a good idea to me !!! Maybe if I get lucky, in a few weeks I'll be confident enough to try and take one with my fingers bow.


----------



## Kid's Pastor

BOHO,

I took my first elk and deer with fingers (compound) back in the late eighties, than I switched to traditional for many years. With a new job, and an injury my practice time and hunting time was greatly reduced so I picked up a compound again w/ release. Now I am back to fingers and loving it (that is when I get the doctors release). I also hope to post something on this thread from our late season. 
Good Luck


----------



## 2413gary




----------



## BOHO

Kid's Pastor said:


> BOHO,
> 
> I took my first elk and deer with fingers (compound) back in the late eighties, than I switched to traditional for many years. With a new job, and an injury my practice time and hunting time was greatly reduced so I picked up a compound again w/ release. Now I am back to fingers and loving it (that is when I get the doctors release). I also hope to post something on this thread from our late season.
> Good Luck


thx KP !!!! you too bud. 

great pic gary !!! congrats man. great lookin bacon


----------



## zestycj7

Nice pig, Gary.
You get that on Tejon Ranch?
Don.


----------



## JMLOWE

I started in Texas this morning and got covered up with hogs, will change locations tommorow.

This is a great thread, looking forward to following along and seeing the success of others from different areas. I pretty much hunt whitetails in the Texas Panahndle but will occassionally take a hog that happens to be in wrong spot at the wrong time!


----------



## BOHO

those pigs eat good too !!!  If I see one he's history. I saw a little 3 point sat am and saw a couple deer yesterday evening but no shots fired. Scouted this am for a better spot to hunt but couldnt find anything so I came to the house.


----------



## JMLOWE

BOHO how do you guys in MS hunt? Tree stands, spot and stalk, etc. I pretty much hunt corn feeders from ground blinds here in the Texas Panhndle as this area is pretty short on big trees. I do however hunt water holes and trails on occassion.


----------



## BOHO

Just about everyone uses treestands. The deer here are very pressured and its almost impossible to kill one off the ground. Well, maybe a blind would be ok but at our camp its 100% treestands.


----------



## mitchell

Down here most people hunt food sources first, and trails if no food sources during the early to mid season. When the rut cranks up some guys hunt travel areas. If you can find or create a funnel all the better. Most camps have grass plots that pull in the does. During the rut they set up off the plots trying to catch a good buck cruising.

There is a good bit of privately owned managed property down here now. Got have big money for that though.

As Boho said, most is done from trees. Some from pop up style blinds.

Real early we try to find late soy beans, bean trees, etc. When the acorns drop the deer pretty much go to them. After they have been down a while, the food plots pick up.

Baiting is not allowed in MS. However, a ton of people do it anyway. Its been a big political debate. You know what politics is all about? Poly means many or lots.........and ticks are blood sucking leaches. Not good.


----------



## 2413gary

Yup Tejon ranch


zestycj7 said:


> Nice pig, Gary.
> You get that on Tejon Ranch?
> Don.


----------



## BOHO

well I talked to Mitchell tonight and he is on the board !!!! He got himself a whopper !!! Oak limb as big as your arm !!! Tell us the story Mitchell.


----------



## catkinson

Doe last sat. Morning. Mathews Apex 8----64# @ 29 ", Easton full metal jacket 340 with a trophy ridge steelhead125 g. at 32 yds. Would post pics but this is the only site I can't seem to get pics to upload.


----------



## BOHO

try to use photobucket. makes it a lot easier. if you cant get it, send them to me and I'll post them for you. [email protected]


----------



## catkinson

Thank buddy , will do!!


----------



## BOHO

ok. lets see if this thing will work. lol well, sorry Chuck. the pics are too big. I'll have to use photobucket when I get home this evening.


----------



## catkinson

Sounds good, thanks! !!! can a person use photo bucket from a android phone? ?


----------



## BOHO

as far as I know you can. Just have to open an account. Ive never tried cause I cant pick up the internet away from my computer (deer camp)


----------



## JMLOWE

BOHO said:


> ok. lets see if this thing will work. lol well, sorry Chuck. the pics are too big. I'll have to use photobucket when I get home this evening.


Send the pics to my email if you want and I will post them for you right quick.

[email protected]

I hunted this morning and drew on a good buck twice but did not pull it off for various reasons.

One attempt was at less than 10 yards!


----------



## BOHO

wow JM. that must have been exciting. How big was he?


----------



## catkinson

Great experience Jim, wasn't his time great experience it sounds though! ! Pics sent of my doe.thanks!


----------



## BOHO

good luck tomorrow guys. bedtime for me


----------



## JMLOWE

BOHO said:


> wow JM. that must have been exciting. How big was he?


He was a 8 that was approx. 18" wide but short on tine length. He would have been considered a mgt. buck on this property and would have scored around 120. I think I have a trail cam pic of him, if I can dig it up I will post it if you guys won't give me a hard time about the automatic feeder in the background!


----------



## catkinson

Wow, my grammar is terrible thanks to my auto spell on My phone, sorry.


----------



## BOHO

sent you a PM cat. send those pics to my home email and I'll get em loaded for ya. Sounds like a nice buck JM. We wont give ya a hard time about the feeder long as its legal.  I had fun at the camp yesterday and today but man it was hot. Just saw a few turkeys, armadillo and some squirrels but it was nice to be able to climb a tree again.


----------



## JMLOWE

Catkinson Doe Pics.

Great shot and congrats on the freezer filler!

Beat you to it Boho! I have not had access to a internet connection until now.

Okay Catkinson now give us the story!


----------



## catkinson

Walking to stand I jumped 2 bucks, one was a nice main framed 8 I had on a trail can pic --- not wanting to spook him to the next county, I stopped and hunkered down in the grass and snorted and blew back at them hoping they thought I was another deer, After a minute or so I stood back up only to see a doe staring me down at approximately 30 yds. I had a doe tag so I drew an released. Using a full metal jacket 340. Went through shoulder and threw heart as you see. Very impressed with steelhead 125 g. Head!!--Mathews apex 8 -#64 @ 29".....thanks Jim!!


----------



## BOHO

way to go Chuck !!!! congrats man. great shot !! those heads are great heads for sure.


----------



## BOHO

nobody did anything this weekend?


----------



## JMLOWE

BOHO said:


> nobody did anything this weekend?


I hunting Friday morning only due to heavy rain and thunderstorms that made access to the majority of my hunting area impossible without damaging the roads which the landowner frowns on. Cost me a few hunts but I am okay with it, we are currently in a drought and needed the moisture in a big way.


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya. I just wish we'd get some rain and thunderstorms. We need some bad. I'd give up some hunting time for rain myself. Better luck to ya on your next hunt.


----------



## JMLOWE

Loaded up and ready to go for in the morning. I have been waiting on a North wind to hunt my "Honey Hole" and we have a weak front coming through that will make that happen.

Good luck to you guys hunting this weekend, shoot straight and be careful!


----------



## JMLOWE

Buck down guys, pics to follow.


----------



## BOHO

way to go JM !!!! I shot like a pro yesterday and said I will be ready to hunt with my fingers bow next weekend. Shot this morning and could barely hit the target.  We'll see how the week goes.


----------



## catkinson

*cold front coming!!*

Sat out in tree 2 evenings again but its awfully hot!! Cold front this week, time to get in tree!! Tom keep practicing that finger release you'll be hitting x's in no time, nice and smooth!"


----------



## BOHO

I hope so Chuck !!! I made some changes today. Got rid of that flipper rest !!!! I think thats gonna help a lot but I will know more in the morning. Tried to shoot this evening but the dang skeeters and knats ran me back inside !!! They were tuff today.


----------



## JMLOWE

I took this buck Saturday morning as a management buck. The property I hunt is on a MLD program which allows us additional permits to be used for management purposes. This buck was 5 1/2 years old and should have been farther along with horn growth to meet our management goals so he was removed.


----------



## KJH2005




----------



## BOHO

great pics guys !!!! congrats. I see yall shoot sights. Do you use peeps or just use a multi point anchor system?


----------



## jrr051468

Just amazing what a decent weight arrow and fixed blade BH will do hunh guys?:thumbs_up


----------



## KJH2005

I use a peep sight with a Spot Hogg Hogg-It sight with 0.010 pins.


----------



## BOHO

well I tried the trophy ridge drop away. It wasnt quick enough for me to get arrow clearance so I put on the old fork rest after I blew the dust off of it. lol Everything was shooting good this morning. We'll see how it goes this evening. I might add a sight for kicks if I can get my shots down by thursday. I would just thing that was strange shooting sights with fingers. I guess due to all my years of trad shooting. I feel good about getting a shot this weekend and I wanna make it count !!


----------



## KJH2005

BOHO,
I have always shot fingers with a sight and peep sight, 45 years to be exact, but I guess whatever you are used to. Try it, you may like it.


----------



## BOHO

thx KJ. I'm gonna try it at some point for sure. I just like to dabble.  Do you have a problem with the peep rotating?


----------



## KJH2005

No, not really!


----------



## BOHO

good deal. I'm gonna try that this week if I cant get my sight picture right but I was hitting pretty good this morning with the barebow. Just have to see how my consistency is.  thx for the tips


----------



## catkinson

Congrats KJH and Jim!!!. Boho, sights and nap flipper here. Sometimes bodoodle timberdoodle rest. Keep us informed ......


----------



## BOHO

I tried that flipper but just had a hard time being consistent with it. It was prolly just me but I switched. I'd rather keep the sights off if I can. Just 1 less thing to fool with. I guess Ive been watching Tim Wells and Mitchell too long.


----------



## Harperman

BOHO said:


> I tried that flipper but just had a hard time being consistent with it. It was prolly just me but I switched. I'd rather keep the sights off if I can. Just 1 less thing to fool with. I guess Ive been watching Tim Wells and Mitchell too long.


......BOHO.....I'm fair to middlin' with a Longbow, decent with a Recurve, and do O.K. with a Compound with sights....But Archers that shoot well with a Compound Barebow impress the heck out of Me....In particular if they shoot any bow with decent arrow speed....I've played with it ,(Compound Barebow) experimented with it, and even gave it a few serious attempts, but never got anywhere close to the level of accuracy that I feel is adequate...Much Respect to those that shoot well with the Barebow style....Jim


----------



## BOHO

well Im sure gonna give it a go Jim. I might have to put a sight on it to hunt this weekend. I'm just tired of fooling with these wrist releases. They are annoying when your trying to hunt. I must do better.


----------



## Harperman

BOHO said:


> well Im sure gonna give it a go Jim. I might have to put a sight on it to hunt this weekend. I'm just tired of fooling with these wrist releases. They are annoying when your trying to hunt. I must do better.


....BOHO...I know that I could set up a Barebow compound for hunting without much trouble, I'd just use one of my slower Wheel bows, and a longer, heavier arrow, try for a 20-25 yard Gap point using a high anchor...I had trouble getting a lighter arrow (3-D type set-up) to shoot well for me, what gets me good at 20 yards doesnt work at 40 yards, ya know??....L.O.L..I reckon that I just have a "Slow" eye, or something, with a Trad bow, a Longbow shooting over 170 F.P.S. shoots high for me, and with a Recurve, anything over 180 f.p.s. shoots high for me also...Maybe because I learned to shoot with slow bows??.L.O.L.....Good Luck this weekend...Take care!..........Jim


----------



## BOHO

HAHA I hear ya Jim. I'm using the same method Rick Welch uses for trad bows, if you've watched the Accuracy Factor. I'm anchoring my thumb knuckle where it meets my palm on my earlobe, my pointing finger in the corner of the mouth and feather on the tip of my nose. That gives me 3 anchor points so I have a consistent anchor and head position. I started out a minute ago at 13 yards or so and was hitting really good. I just kept moving back and my last shot was at 35 yards. I missed the spot I was shooting at ( water bottle cap pushed into a black hole target) by 3 inches. I said Im gonna quit on that one. LOL Here's my bow set up and ready to hunt this weekend as long as I stay consistent the rest of the week. 67#@29 Elite XXL Beman 340 with 4" feathers and Grim Reapers.


----------



## eric schmaus

Wow, nice rig! You got more nuts than I do shooting without a sight, I'm shooting a sight and a peep! I'm deadly with it though. Good luck with it man!


----------



## JMLOWE

I have been shooting the Axel Armour Tech sights with the 0.019 pins for almost a year now. I have not shot sights and finger as long as KJ has but have been at it for 24 years with the exception of a brief time I shot a realese aid due to having hand surgery. I also shoot a peep and do not have issues with rotation once the string has settled in and I fine tune it with minor string twisting.

Great moose KJ, what a amazing animal. I started shooting Slick Trick 100s this year as well and have been very pleased with their performance. 

You need to give sights a try BOHO, you may like it. I have no experience shooting non-sighted but feel very comfortable with sights and fingers with two under. I usually try to limit my shots at whitetails to 20 yards or under to aid preventing them from jumping the string. I know many others have killed them at farther yardages but I just simply try to take a very high percentage shot which I can usually get thanks to my hunting methods (corn feeders!). I do feel comfortable taking a shots out to 60 yards at pretty much anything else but a whitetail but I do prefer using a rangefinder for the longer shot opportunities.


----------



## BOHO

I keep all my shots normally under 25 as well. They are quick down south. lol I did kill a doe last year at 38 steps but she was really calm and feeding on acorns. My Z28 was whisper quiet and the reaper blew threw both shoulders. She made it 45 yards. With the fingers bow I'll set up where all my shots are close. I like to see the blacks of their eyes. 

thx Eric !!! I hope to get one this weekend. I will add the sight if I cant get consistent but if I keep shooting like I did today I wont need it.


----------



## JMLOWE

Goodluck with it BOHO. I am probably the lastone on here that needs to giving advice due to the fact that I am pretty old school if you will. I very shoot carbon arrows, just never really a issue with aluminums and see no reason to change. I usually shoot 2314s for hunting, field, and 3D and 2613 indoors at around 250 fps. I almost refuse to shoot anything but 5" feathers and fixed blade heads as well. I was at a 3D shoot this summer and some kid ask me if my arrows were metal!

I know KJ, Catkinson, and myself are pin & finger and shooters. Who else? I have not been active on here for long but I am getting the feeling most of you compound shooters are non-sight shooters. I respect the talent you guys have in shooting that style, I have been a sight shooter for to long to change!


----------



## BOHO

haha metal. thats funny !!! I still have a lot of aluminum (metal) here as well. lol I usually save them for pigs though but if I wanna shoot aluminum I can. I have everything from 2016 to 2317. Most are 2117's though. I just find that shooting a reasonably heavy carbon with a reaper or a spitfire is a DEADLY combination. They dont make it far and theres blood everywhere.


----------



## catkinson

I've tried barebow shooting but I'm with Jim, me likes the peep and sight....sat in tree tonight but man was it windy!! Now we're getting some much needed rain! Cold this week in S.E.Kansas...things are starting to pick up a bit!


----------



## BOHO

thats great Chuck !!!! good luck man. You know if you ever get tired of huntin SE Kansas by yourself...............  I have an offer to come hunt there next year. I wanna say this place is like 1 hour NW of Independence.


----------



## bowcycle

You guys are making me a bit jealous. Hunting season doesn't open until December over here and small game is the only license I could afford. Sure, the eiland and antelope are cool, but the $1500 to harvest one isn't. I'll be pop'n birds and might get a hog or duiker.


----------



## BOHO

$1500 ???? holy cow. hunting is a rich mans sport there huh. man thats tough.


----------



## bowcycle

It's not regulated well here like in southern Africa so poachers have taken their toll and the governments try to get what they can out of the expatriates. For those who prefer guns, it's $300 just to bring a rifle into the country. All my archery equipment comes in free.


----------



## BOHO

man, Id have to move if I couldnt bow hunt. Thats a huge part of my life.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Moose season is over, and for the first time in 24 years of bowhunting I lost an animal :frusty:. Got another chance at a cow last Saturday, sneaked within 25 yards, but she was facing me... so, no meat in the freezer for now. Still have whitetail to go.


----------



## BOHO

that bites Pierre. I have been down that road a few times myself. It happens in bowhunting sometimes. Good luck with the whitetails


----------



## catkinson

I bet its safe to say we've all been there Pierre. Good luck in the whitetail season. Bowcycle, hog hunting sounds like fun. We have them over here too though I've never been. Tom, 1 hour NW of independence is about 1 1/2 hours NW of my home in Coffeyville! !


----------



## BOHO

well I bet I can find that pretty easy Chuck


----------



## catkinson

Be sure to look me up !!


----------



## BOHO

I sure will. You'll know before I head that way. I dont believe in surprises when it comes to hunting.


----------



## catkinson

I won't promise but there is a good chance I could find us a place to hunt!-- if nothing else there is 12,000 acres of public land at elk city state park by Independence. !!


----------



## BOHO

heck yea. thats one place I was looking at online. I bet I could tell my buddy we saw a big one somewhere and send him in there and let him run a big one out. LOL


----------



## catkinson

It gets A lot of pressure during gun season and a little during bow. A lot more now since kdwp decide to do over the counter tags but bet we could fine alittle out of the way spot!


----------



## BOHO

oh yea !! I bet we can ambush a biggun in some cover where he thinks he's safe. Sounds like a great hunt


----------



## JMLOWE

I took this buck Saturday morning, the shot was alittle far back but did catch the liver and reulted in a fairly easy recovery.


----------



## catkinson

Nice Buck Jim, congratulations!


----------



## BOHO

great buck !!! congrats !! I still havent seen a deer from stand since opening day. I'm thinking about changing hats. LOL


----------



## JMLOWE

Thanks guys, hang in there BOHO. Did you ever try shooting a sight with fingers?


----------



## arrowshooters

Nice buck JMLOWE. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Harperman

JMLOWE...Congrats on the kill!....Jim


----------



## BOHO

JMLOWE said:


> Thanks guys, hang in there BOHO. Did you ever try shooting a sight with fingers?


I havent yet Jim. I am gonna try it this week when my second Connie shows up tuesday. I'm gonna put the sight I had on my Captain on it and see how that works. Hope I can get by without a peep.


----------



## fingerflinger

You guys are killing me! I "moved" to Washington on opening wekend and won't have a chance to go out until Thanksgiving week. I'll spend most of that week at the lease. Hopefully some of the bucks the guys have been seeing on camera and from the blinds will still be hanging around. 

Good luck you guys!


----------



## BOHO

good luck flinger. hope you can get one after having waited so long.


----------



## JMLOWE

Saturday morning Oct 29th and was taken under our current management plan due to his lack of horn growth at 3.5 years old.


----------



## fingerflinger

Good management buck Jim. Where are you hunting? I have a lease in Quanah, but haven't been out yet.


----------



## BOHO

great pic bud. congrats


----------



## JMLOWE

fingerflinger said:


> Good management buck Jim. Where are you hunting? I have a lease in Quanah, but haven't been out yet.


I am not to far from you, approx. 1.5 hours southeast of Lubbock. Did your place survive the wildfires? We had a big one just down the road from us but we got lucky.


----------



## strikefirst

Nice.


----------



## fingerflinger

JMLOWE said:


> I am not to far from you, approx. 1.5 hours southeast of Lubbock. Did your place survive the wildfires? We had a big one just down the road from us but we got lucky.


Yeah we survived the fires. Got lucky. There weren't any close to us.


----------



## BOHO

just wanted to tell everyone good luck this weekend. hope your weather cooperates and the deer do as well. :darkbeer:


----------



## JMLOWE

Looking forward to the weekend, been a long week at work and sure need some stand time to relief stress! 

The bucks are beginning to show some interest in the does and have gotten out of their bachlor groups in my area, should be a good weekend.

Good luck to everyone going out, shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## BOHO

JMLOWE said:


> Looking forward to the weekend, been a long week at work and sure need some stand time to relief stress!
> 
> The bucks are beginning to show some interest in the does and have gotten out of their bachlor groups in my area, should be a good weekend.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going out, shoot straight and be safe.


AMEN !!!!!!!! :thumbs_up :angel:


----------



## JMLOWE

Sunday afternoon, November 6th. I am now officially in trophy mode, no more shooting until or if a trophy status deer offers a shot as the rut is kicking in and the big boys are on the move.

I thought the pic of the young buck was neat and just wanted to share.


----------



## BOHO

good job Jim !!! great pics. congrats


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Took a long 4 day weekend trip with my hunting buddy to some public land (federal) in the NE lower peninsula. I killed a doe with my Dorado and he killed another with his bow. Had 3 different buck that were just out of range of my recurve.


----------



## BOHO

congrats jcs !!! any deer with a trad bow is a great accomplishment. Im looking to hunt this coming thursday with my Connie and fingers. We have been seeing a lot of deer lately and I got my first yesterday evening with my Elite XXL and thumb release. That Spitfire really did a number on her. She only made it 60 yards and it looked like a murder scene.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Thanks Boho. I called this one in from about 60 yards and shot it at 13 yards then it dropped within sight. I saw 3 differnt bucks throughout the weekend but could not get anything closer then 30 yards (too far for my setup). Congrats on your deer and good luck on your upcoming hunt!


----------



## BOHO

thx jcs !!! I cant wait to get back to hunting with fingers again. I actually have a recurve coming this week and Im super excited. Ive been wanting one for years and its finally gonna happen.


----------



## Ack

Here's one I shot this past Thursday....Mid-Michigan public land buck......


----------



## JMLOWE

Congrats on the kills jcs and Ack! 

Nice looking bow Ack.


----------



## BOHO

good job Ack !!!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Congrats Ack!
:darkbeer:
:thumbs_up


----------



## catkinson

Congrats Jim and Ack! Ack, is that a Mathews Apex?
Been REAL slow in s.e.Kansas( warm weather! ). Should be good next 2 weeks!!


----------



## BOHO

good luck Chuck !!!! Dont forget that camera Im hoping my back is better tomorrow so I can fine tune my fingers bow and take it with me later in the week


----------



## woody912

Certainly not my biggest but last day of bow season. 20 yd shot and he lived about 5 seconds. Wish I had bought a Connie years ago and wish I had 2 more hanging on the wall as backups since finger bows seem to be a thing of the past. Think my modified Hostage Pro saved my bacon since I bounced my arrow off the rest when I drew


----------



## BOHO

nice buck woody !!! congrats man


----------



## Ack

catkinson said:


> Congrats Jim and Ack! Ack, is that a Mathews Apex?
> Been REAL slow in s.e.Kansas( warm weather! ). Should be good next 2 weeks!!


Drenalin LD :thumbs_up


----------



## JMLOWE

Congrats on the buck woody 912, way to come through on the last day!


----------



## woody912

Seem to shoot the majority of my deer on the last day, that way I get to take a complete inventory and max out the number of days I get to spend in a stand!


JMLOWE said:


> Congrats on the buck woody 912, way to come through on the last day!


----------



## zestycj7

Nice buck Woody.
Wish we had whitetails here in So. Ca.
Don.


----------



## KYjim

Ohio 10 point Martin Shawdowcat









Jim


----------



## BOHO

great buck !! congrats


----------



## zestycj7

KYjim said:


> Ohio 10 point Martin Shawdowcat
> 
> View attachment 1208492
> 
> 
> Jim


 Nice harvest with your Shadowcat, congrats.
Don.


----------



## JMLOWE

Nice deer KYjim, congrats!


----------



## strikefirst

congrats!


----------



## catkinson

Sweet, way to go Jim!


----------



## BOHO

hope someone has some pics to add this weekend. I am gonna try to add one before a week from today for my first fingers and barebow kill in several years. been shooting pretty well lately. I let a guy shoot first the other day and I almost shot his nock off. lol Wasnt but about 15 yards but still made me feel good.


----------



## JMLOWE

Good luck BOHO, go get it done with fingers.

No pics for me this weekend but I did take a nice doe last weekend but don't have a pic. 

I am in "trophy mode" now but will get back to the mgt. harvest when the rut cools off.


----------



## BOHO

thx Jim. I shot barebow fingers before work today and shot terrible. It was so frustrating. I guess I'll have to add a sight til I can get more consistent. I dont wanna wound a deer due to my inabilities.


----------



## JMLOWE

Put the sight on BOHO, you are still shooting fingers. I would honestly be afraid to take a 20 yrd shot in my backyard at a 24X48 target without a sight!


----------



## BOHO

haha Jim. Most of the time I can shoot really well barebow. Just some days I cant hit within a foot of the spot Im shooting at. I did put a sight and peep on the bow awhile ago. Good thing is even with it on there I can still practice barebow. If I wanna use the peep and sight I just anchor lower.


----------



## Z Barebow

Here is a doe I killed on a city management hunt a few weeks back Hoyt Aspen, Snuffer 145's with Flightmate adapters on 2317's. No sights or peep blocking my view! Barebow for 30 years and counting.






OOOH the trauma!


----------



## catkinson

Z barebow- way to go, backstraps!! Live those old aspens! Any deer with a bow is a trophy !


----------



## catkinson

Haven't been here lately, been hunting hard!! Passed up some youngins ( I normally don't, not a trophy hunter ) but this year I promised my buddy nothing under 130-140. ( more like a bet  ) I may eat tag soup! B0ho-- hows the finger Flingin?
God bless everyone and good luck! ! Cutting wood then the woods!!!


----------



## BOHO

great pics Z !!! congrats man. 

Its goin pretty well cat. I am just not as consistent as what I thought I would be barebow so I added a sight and peep last night. I wont hunt or shoot at a deer unless Im 100% confident I can put that arrow where I want. Good thing is I can just anchor at a different spot and still practice my barebow or anchor low and use the peep and sight. I have another bow coming that I think will be a great fingers bow. Time will tell.  Just keep after em and get on those food sources. You'll get a chance. good luck brother !!


----------



## catkinson

You to man! !! I like your ethics concerning shooting at live animals. Talk to ya ll soon....


----------



## BOHO

thx cat. I always try to put accuracy high on the list. Right now Im just not it but with my new bow coming next week I think I will achieve perfection !!!! Or I will just preach " I had a dream !!!" lol


----------



## catkinson

LOL. I hear ya. I still use peep and sights but occasionally slip down to 3 under , cant the bow a let one fly. Not half bad at barebow ....


----------



## zestycj7

Can I post pics of the game I took back when I use to hunt?
If so I wil see if I can get them scanned and post them up.
Don.


----------



## BOHO

sure Don. ler er rip tater chip !!!


----------



## strikefirst

Gun hunters in my 2 spots tonight...so had to do the old hey that area doesn't look like its full of pumpkins...let's try there. Beautiful night...bad area.


----------



## BOHO

but a bad day hunting is always better than a good day at work  better luck on the next hunt bud


----------



## zestycj7

These are not pics of game I took this year. I don't hunt anylonger, but these are a few I took when I did hunt.
Don.


----------



## catkinson

Nice Don! Why did you give it up? Looks like beautiful country too! ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BOHO

great pics Don !! You sure thats you and not Tom Selleck ?? HAHAHA I agree with cat. Looks like great country to hunt in.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Congrats guys, these are some awesome photos. I'm very envious.


----------



## fingerflinger

10 point from Thanksgiving morning. Shot placement sucked. Plucked the string and hit him thru the tenderloins. However, this did take out the artery that runs just under the spine and he only went about 75 yards.


----------



## JMLOWE

Congrats fingerflinger from a fellow Texan!


----------



## BOHO

great pic and buck ff. congrats man !!


----------



## zestycj7

Ken,
Real nice buck, congrats.
Don.


----------



## BOHO

no more pics you can find Tom? I mean Don.


----------



## zestycj7

BOHO,
I found a couple more old pics.
One of a buck I got and one of a ram I shot on Santa Cruz Island, off the coast of So.Ca.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Here are 2 pics of my brother.
The first is a Blacktail the took the number 1 spot for the 5 year comp.in CBH. It scored 136-4/8's
And a ram from Sants Cruz Island the made the record books with a score of 118-6/8's. and lastly a turkey he took.
R.I.P. brother 1954-1986 
Don.


----------



## BOHO

man those are some great pics Don. See if you can scan some of those polaroids and post them up too. 

great pics of your brother too. thx for sharing


----------



## fingerflinger

Don, those are some great pictures!


----------



## star

a Jennings Arrow Star"? or PSE Citation ?


----------



## hunting1

You did not say it could be past years! 








































All I have on photbucket for the moment. I killed a branch this year if it counts?


----------



## BOHO

great pics !!! thx for sharing


----------



## catkinson

great pics !!


----------



## wirenut583

Hey HUNTING 1 are you still flinging with fingers? Do you shoot 3D? Those are some nice kills are they up north. With the Aspens behind you they look like that but you are dressed for 70 degrees of the Sacramentos!!


----------



## BOHO

good luck to everyone this weekend !!! stay safe and shoot straight !!


----------



## bbqguy260

Could someone post 2 pics for me of a nice P&Y buck I harvested Nov. 9th ? I'm computer stupid! I can only forward through
an e-mail. ROSS CR-337, cobra sight, nocturnal nocks, cavalier rest, saunders tab and quad pro 100's. Dropped in 25 yds.
Response too [email protected]. :thumbs_up


----------



## hunting1

Thanks wirenut! Always a finger flinger and a bad influence on others! My buddy hunted with fingers and my back up bow this year! I hunt up north and if you want to go with some year drop me a line. Now with the 6% NR my buddies will never draw with me! This is what we got this year, not bad for a dink unit!
















I killed 2-branches


----------



## zestycj7

Dang!!!!
Nice bull, and thats no bull....
Don.


----------



## BOHO

wow. what a stud. congrats !!!!


----------



## BOHO

here is bbqguy260's buck he killed. great buck !!!


----------



## eric schmaus

Nice bull and buck! Congrats to both lucky hunters.


----------



## bbqguy260

*Thanks Tom!*

Shot at 20 yds. He ran 25 yds and then bedded, then fell over dead in about 20 seconds. Very easy recovery. His heart had a four bladed hole
through the top third.


----------



## BOHO

no problem Larry !!! congrats again


----------



## catkinson

Sweet hunting 1 and BBQ Guy!! I'm a bit jealous! Congratulations! !


----------



## BOHO

I almost got to add to the thread but I cant get a legal deer in front of me !!! grrrr


----------



## mitchell

Well I got my first shot with the bare bow Cyborg this week end. Unfortunately it did not end well. Shot through a doe and did not recover her. I got her through the chest in a fairly hard quartering away shot. Not sure what happened. I followed her for about 150 yds and then the blood ran out. She could have gone anywhere in a 270 degree direction from where I lost her. I am assuming I just got one lung. 

It happens, but it sure isn't fun.


----------



## BOHO

it for sure happens Mitchell. I know you remember that very long run of bad luck I had. Just gotta get back out there and pick that spot and hit it. You'll get the next one !!


----------



## JMLOWE

Nice harvests guys! Congrats to the lucky hunters!

I am still hunting pretty hard and have not any luck catching up with a buck I am hunting. I did however take a spike buck Saturday morning for management purposes.

Good luck to all you hunting over the Holidays and be safe!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BOHO

Merry Christmas to you to Jim and everybody else. The rut is in full swing here now so I hope I can get lucky in the next couple weeks til it starts to taper off. I really want a fingers kill before the year is out Jan 31. If I dont get it, I might have to get after a squirrel or rabbit in Feb. lol


----------



## wirenut583

Our winter hunt starts Jan 1st. So I am hoping to contribute but the last time I was up in the HONEY HOLE saw zero deer. But the rut changes everything.


----------



## BOHO

good luck wirenut !!!


----------



## BOHO

ummmmm. tap....tap....tap is this thing on? has everybody but me moved on to spots and target shooting? :darkbeer:


----------



## Bruce K

I went out hunting over the christmas holidays , but I use a release aid and Pins to hunt with , my competition bows are all shot unsighted and with fingers so I can't post some pictures here


----------



## BOHO

you never thought about hunting with the barebow Bruce?


----------



## Bruce K

I take to long to shoot bare bow not good for hunting


----------



## BOHO

I guess especially in Australia. lol lots of stuff there will get you first.


----------



## Bruce K

A lot of guys do shoot bare bow here just my method is slow by the time I set gaps and go thru the process it's easier and quicker to use a pin and release


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya. Apparantly Im slow too cause I havent gotten anything but dirt


----------



## JMLOWE

I am still at it but have been spending some time in the evenings shooting indoor. I am heading out for a afternoon hunt to see if I can get lucky and catch up with a buck I have been hunting for close to a month!


----------



## BOHO

good luck Jim !!! Dont forget that camera !!


----------



## StalkingWolf

This has been my first season to go barebow with fingers. I shoot a Mathews Ovation with a self-modified hunter supreme rest. This year I took 4 does and 1 bobcat. I will try to post some pics later. I am always too lazy to take good photos for some reason. My buddy has a few of them on his phone that I need to get from him. Anyway I had two spine shots on the first two whitetail does and had to use a second arrow on each of them, but the next two were double lung kill shots and the bobcat was a bullseye in the heart. I am hooked on barebow for sure now. Looking for a turkey next. good luck to everyone


----------



## BOHO

way to go SW!! Cant wait to see the pics. Congrats


----------



## Ack

Just bumping this back up to maybe see a few turkey kills. 

Here is the bird I took with the Ovation last week. Had a problem with the DrenLD so I had to dig old faithful out of the closet.....still works!


----------



## eric schmaus

Wow, good job on your bird! You know you got a good one when you can hang them by their spurs!


----------



## mitchell

Cool video clip. Had to be a rush.


----------

